# Constructive Critisism wanted



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

so here is my bussiness card what do you guys think? anything i should change?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I like everything except the call for free quote, The font size looks a little to big. When I look at the card that is what stands out. I would tweak it to see different looks. Just my personal opinion. I like the trees and the oval with your services.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I would suggest using the same font for everything and one that is easier to read.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

E-mail address, website and phone # should all have a more basic looking font that is easier to read.


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

revision 1. Fixed the font took some stuff out and moved everything around.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

richsoucie;1093159 said:


> revision 1. Fixed the font took some stuff out and moved everything around.


I like this revision but just because, flip flop your name and phone numbers, maybe make your name a little smaller also. Or put your name and free quotes on the back side.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

JMO don't change the revision at all, that is a great card


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

back of the card is not usable i have a referral form on the back side of the card. Now i get to start designing my website yay me


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

I say loose the cell #. Replace it with a fax #. If the client or potential client is important enough, you can always write your cell # on the back or something. But, that's just me as I hate those 3 am calls on my cell for stupid BS that could wait until normal business hours. Especially if it's from someone that I don't even know.


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

last revision had to change logo cause the truck is blue


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I would take your name off of bold letters to me it draws your attention away from the main part of the card. but you did a great job.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

the last revision is pretty good.
I'd lose the "fall and spring cleanups". isn't that obvious if you do lawn care? 

remember, a business card has a function
and it's not advertising.
It's contact info.
You've already sold people and the card is how they remember you and get a hold of you.
do you have a fax number? or they just call the office.
how do most people contact you? 

don't bother with the back, leave it blank.
NOBODY looks at the back of a business card, it's a waste of money.


more:
get a real .com address.
nobody uses .biz, and nobody remembers it.

the same font should be used thruout your marketing.
so whatever font you pick and for whatever reason, should be on your website, the business card, marketing materials, etc. When people see that font, you want them to think of your name.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

richsoucie;1093185 said:


> last revision had to change logo cause the truck is blue


Its looking good, thats a real French Canadian name you have there.


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

yep got both parents last name and thet are both french canadian. im trying to get the .com address but its still registered until april and i cant get ahold of the guy.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Ummm.....

You miss-spelled management.

:waving:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the "management" was a new addition as the other cards don't say that


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

buckwheat_la;1093350 said:


> I think the "management" was a new addition as the other cards don't say that


 the first 3 do............just sayin'


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I think the last example looks good other than the miss-spelled word. The only other thing I would question is do you snow plow or do snow removal or both?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

toby4492;1093359 said:


> the first 3 do............just sayin'


your right!!! but the "last revision" one doesn't, personally i like the last revision one the best, JMO


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

toby4492;1093361 said:


> I think the last example looks good other than the miss-spelled word. The only other thing I would question is do you snow plow or do snow removal or both?


i do both and i fixed the misspelled word for some reason the spell checker in Photoshop cs5 didnt pick that up.

also changed it a little


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i like the most recent one. looks good


----------

